# Itching and scratching



## Stela12

Stela has been scratching like mad last couple of days. Ten days ago we took her to the groomer for the first time and several days after the trip she started to scratch. It is not a one particular spot that she scratches. Sometimes it's the leg, sometimes the belly, sometimes behind the ear. She is current on her anti-flea/parasite medication , so I don't think it's that. I would appreciate any suggestions before I take her to the vet.
Thank you


----------



## Jedicrazy

It could be an allergy, possibly from a product used at the grooming salon (find out what they use). I would also double check for ticks as some of the spot ons don't cover ticks. If in doubt go your vet and get it checked out.


----------



## kendal

dose her skin look red at all. 


have you tried giving her a bath just incase she is maybe alergic to the shampoo or something. 


did she get much taken off her coat, was she matted at all and maybe its some bit that feel different since she got groomed. 


has anything chainged in the house, have you got any new cleaning products. 




or any new treats


----------



## Stela12

No, the skin doesn't look red at all.
I am going to bath her with her regular shampoo tonight. Maybe, the stuff that they used dried out her skin so she is itchy....I don't know if bathing her again will help, but I'll try.
No, she was not matted at all and they took just a tiny bit off.
The only thing I could think of is a tree in my yard that is in bloom and the sticky flowers on the ground stick to her paws and belly if she lies in that area. 
So, it could be allergies..... now besides my son and myself we have an allergic dog


----------



## Kate.E.P

dry skin is a horrible source of itchyness - It's worth finding a shampoo containing oils good for dry skin (itll also leave the fur so soft) Give her another bath - See if the added oils / moisture help her out a bit.


----------

